# Eclipse unter Linux - Performance



## miketech (21. Jul 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe hier auf einem Rechner mit 512 MB RAM Linux mit Eclipse laufen. Auf einem anderen Rechner habe ich noch Windows mit 1024 MB RAM, ebenfalls mit Eclipse.

Ich habe das Problem, dass Eclipse unter Windows deutlich schneller läuft. Unter Linux kommt es manchmal zum Stocken, wenn ich schnell durch die Menüs navigiere. Auch sonst wirkt die GUI etwas träge. Ich habe schon oft gelesen, dass andere ähnliche Probleme haben, aber hat das auch mal jemand gelöst? Ich hatte auf dem Windows-Rechner vorher auch 512 MB RAM und selbst damit lief es deutlich angenehmer.

Meint ihr 1 GB RAM hilft unter Linux, dass es besser wird? Oder woran liegt das denn überhaupt, dass es sich zumindest träger anfühlt? 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## T0M (22. Jul 2007)

Als ich noch 256 MB RAM hatte, hab ich auch schon festgestellt, dass es unter Windows schon fast benutzbar schnell geht, unter Linux dagegen bei weitem noch nicht. Nun hab ich extra für Eclipse auf 1 GB aufgerüstet und es läuft unter Linux zwar ganz gut, aber eine gewisse Trägheit ist auf jeden Fall noch zu spüren. Unter Windows habe ich es mit 1 GB noch nicht ausprobiert ...


----------



## miketech (22. Jul 2007)

Hm, und woran kann das liegen? Ist es GTK? Ist es X? Irgendwie haben viele das Problem, aber keiner weiß worans liegt oder will es ändern  Weiß ja nicht, ob die Eclipse-Jungs davon wissen und sich das Problem angeschaut haben oder ob das Problem gar nicht bei Ihnen liegt.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (22. Jul 2007)

SWT ist nur mit Windows performant.
Die gemachten Erfahrungswerte kann ich dennoch nicht bestätigen, denn Eclipse mit Windows empfand ich immer als recht träge (bei wenig RAM) weil Windows viel aggressiver swappt als Linux.
Derzeit benutze ich Linux 3.3 auf Ubuntu Feisty und es rennt perfekt (1.5 GB RAM)


----------



## miketech (22. Jul 2007)

Ok, dann versuch ichs doch mal damit 

Danke

Mike


----------



## T0M (22. Jul 2007)

miketech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok, dann versuch ichs doch mal damit
> 
> Danke
> 
> Mike


Womit? Ubuntu? Windows?


----------



## miketech (22. Jul 2007)

Ubuntu. Installiere auf dem Rechner mit 1 GB mal ein Ubuntu und teste es mal damit. 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## T0M (22. Jul 2007)

miketech hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ubuntu. Installiere auf dem Rechner mit 1 GB mal ein Ubuntu und teste es mal damit.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Mike


Ich verwende auch Ubuntu, und wie Eclipse bei mir läuft kannst du ja oben nachlesen.


----------



## miketech (23. Jul 2007)

Also ich habe das nun getestet: Unter Windows ist die GUI auf demselben Rechner deutlich flüssiger. Unter Ubuntu kann ich nicht mal eben ein Menü öffnen und dann schnell über die Einträge fahren. Es dauert immer, bis der Eintrag über dem sich die Maus gerade befindet unterlegt wird. Sehr schade  Zum Arbeiten reichts zwar, aber es fühlt sich einfach langsam an.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## DEvent (23. Jul 2007)

Habt ihr unter Linux die propritaeren Grafik-Treiber installiert? 
Ich fuer meinen Teil habe hier ein Sony Vaio mit 1,6GHz DualCore mit 1Gig RAM und Eclipse laeuft ziemlich fluessig. Dabei wird der Vaio eigentlich meist mit 1,0Gig betrieben (dynamic cpu policy).

Ist zwar bloed das man propritaeren Treiber braucht, aber wenn man schnelle Grafik haben will kommt man nicht drum herum.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jul 2007)

Richtig, das könnte eine Ursache sein. Bei mir läuft es nämlich auch wie am Schnürchen und ich habe eine Intel Grafikkarte, die ja gott sei dank OpenSource Treiber ausliefern.
*erneut zum ATI Boykott aufruf*


----------



## miketech (24. Jul 2007)

Naja, die anderen Gtk Programme haben nicht das Problem. Ich habe hier eine ATI-Karte und verwende die Open Source ATI Treiber. Die proprietären unterstützen meine Karte nicht mehr  Das war die letzte ATI Karte, die ich eingebaut habe. 

Es läuft hier sogar noch langsamer als auf meiner Kiste mit nur 512 MB RAM, aber das ist auch eine deutlich schnellere CPU.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## T0M (24. Jul 2007)

Ich habe eine nvidia Karte (GeForce 4 MX) und die proprietären Treiber. Trotzdem läufts so wie miketech und ich oben beschrieben haben.


----------



## GüNN1 (31. Jul 2007)

Also ich habe Suse 10.1 und Eclipse 3.2.x und muss viele der Aussagen hier bestätigen...Eclipse ist unter Linux langsamer als unter Windows. Ich habe 1GB RAM und die Grafiktreiber sind bei mir auch in Ordnung. Mich würde nur mal interessieren ob das Problem bei Eclipse (schlechte programmierung der Linuxversion) oder bei Linux (starke Auslastung durch X, oder andere Prozesse) liegt.


----------



## miketech (2. Aug 2007)

Hi,

irgendwie weiß glaube ich keiner, woran das liegt. Ich vermute mal, dass Gtk/Qt generell etwas langsamer sind, als die Windows GUI. Vielleicht bringt ja der neue Kernel Verbesserungen. Hier war doch im Gespräch, dass die Desktop-Prozesse vorrangiger behandelt werden. Eventuell bringt das ja den nötigen Geschwindigkeitsschub für Desktop-Anwendungen und somit Eclipse.

Auf der anderen Seite sind die Menüs von Gtk-Anwendungen noch einen Tick schneller sind, als die von Eclipse, obwohl das ja Gtk verwendet. Vielleicht ist hier doch noch was bei Eclipse im Busch. 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (2. Aug 2007)

Prüft mal mit welcher Java Version ihr Eclipse startet.
Eclipse verwendet nämlich (leider) nicht den System-Default, sondern hat eine eigene Konfigurationsdatei mit einer Liste von Java VMs die der Reihe nach gesucht werden.
An dieser Liste steht GNU Version an erster Stelle, die nunmal leider grottenlangsam ist.


----------



## miketech (5. Aug 2007)

Hi,

danke für den Hinweis. Das ist ja lustig. Da ändert man es im System und Eclipse macht trotzdem was es will 

http://www.ambrosgleissner.de/?p=152

Die Datei ist unter Ubuntu: /etc/eclipse/java_home

Subjektiv ist es einen kleinen Tick schneller, aber immer noch langsamer, als unter Windows 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Wildcard (5. Aug 2007)

Ja, die Linux Integration von Eclipse ist leider noch nicht so toll.
Eigentlich müsste jeder User sein eigenes Plugins und Features Verzeichnis haben, damit man nicht Vollzugriff auf /opt geben muss (denn es widerspricht den Unix Prinzipien das die Aktionen eines User die Einstellungen der anderen verändert).
Die Sache mit der Java Version fiel mir auch erst auf, als ich zum ersten mal gnu Klassen in einem Stacktrace stehen hatte.
Ich denke zumindest das wird sich bessern wenn SUN Java von den großen Distributionen direkt mitgeliefert wird.


----------

